# How to transfer DVR recordings into an iPhone, iTouch, iPod, Zune, etc.



## techm8n (Jan 3, 2008)

If you currently have a method on transferring your DVR recordings into your mobile video device (iPhone, iTouch, iPod, Zune, etc.), please post your process here.

I wish DirecTV would come up with a way to do this for us more efficiently. Like a software that integrates into iTunes. My vision; a UPNP/DLNA software that can access your DVR recordings through your network and has the ability to copy it, convert to MP4, and export into iTunes. Let's add this to the wishlist. 

Here's my current process.

Requirements: Slingbox, Applian At-Large Recorder 2 software, AVI to MP4 converter, and a PC.

1. Connect a Slingbox to your DVR
2. Capture Slingbox video/audio stream with Applian At-Large Recorder 2 software (captures in .avi format)
3. Convert .avi file into .mp4 (I use Corel DVD Copy 6 software)
4. Import .mp4 file into iTunes and sync into iTouch, iPod, or iPhone


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Capturing is likely the only way that will be successful in the near term. I'm not sure how much DIRECTV wants to deal with allowing content to move off of their system.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Your current process, or some similar version, is the only way.

Mike


----------



## edpowell (Feb 19, 2008)

I use the composite out from my HR-21 to my Sony Digital-8 camcorder. This is connected via Firewire to my computer, and I use WinDV to transfer the file in DV format to the computer. Using the camcorder as a hardware digitizer is extremely efficient as it *never* fails or encodes glitches. Once the DV file is on the computer, I use the program TMPGEnc Xpress 4.0 to transcode the DV file to divx or other MPEG-4 format. Deinterlace and change to 24p is a snap. All formats are supported. Costs a bit but very useful and full featured. Not for the fainthearted, though.

Obviously if you have TIVO you can get access to the HD content, and this process only gets you SD content over an analog connection. But the quality is extremely high nevertheless, especially after deinterlacing and transforming to 24p.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

AFAIK, the DIRECTV2Go initiative never contemplated transferring recorded content to anything other than a portable media player.

PocketDISH doesn't support phones, PDAs or video iPods.

I think it unlikely that anyone other than Apple will fully support the Apple branded devices.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

"pinnacle video transfer" dvr s-video = pinnacle device = usb to the ipod

http://www.pinnaclesys.com/PublicSi...ideo/Studio+Family/Instant+Video+Recorder.htm

i have it works great


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

Slingbox to a Motorola Q on Verizon's RevA network with Slingbox mobile. No transfers and the only issue is network coverage.


----------



## PeterB (Jul 25, 2002)

Wisegoat said:


> Slingbox to a Motorola Q on Verizon's RevA network with Slingbox mobile. No transfers and the only issue is network coverage.


Q isn't RevA. Its only Rev0.

Not that it matters much for this utility anyways.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I quite doing this stuff a long time ago. Too cumbersome. It's easier for me to just spend the $1.99 and download it from iTunes directly to my iPhone. Or, if it's a show I know I will watch every week, I get a season pass and in the end, I own the entire season. 

I find my time more valuable than $1.99. But, to each his own.


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

PeterB said:


> Q isn't RevA. Its only Rev0.
> 
> Not that it matters much for this utility anyways.


You are correct. I knew that and did not mean to type it, but the brain and body don't necessarily communicate in realtime with each other! :hurah:

However, I still get a good 300-400k connection to my slingbox when I am in a decent network area. Not the 800-1200 I get with the RevA card in my laptop, but still good enough for me and the little one to watch some cartoons when bored!


----------

